# Silver Skulls Chapter Master



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is my take on a Silver Skulls chapter master. 

Don't know if it's Chapter Master Argentius as I don't know his equipment but I've equipped this one with a power fist and wrist mounted storm bolter as I'll be using Pedro Kantor's rules. Not finished painting it yet, only done the armour still have all the little details to do.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the pose and the basing, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lubacca said:


> I like the pose and the basing, can't wait to see the finished product!


Thanks  Not sure what to do with the base as I usually paint it up from scorched brown to a light brown and then put static grass down on it, although I'm wondering if I should try something different.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i really love the skull helmet, whats it from?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The image doesn't seem to be working for me I'm afraid .


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

kickboxerdog said:


> i really love the skull helmet, whats it from?


It's from the Chaos Space Marine sprue, I used a file and knife to get rid of all the archaic looking bits.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> The image doesn't seem to be working for me I'm afraid .


Here's a link to the image:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/imag0296r.jpg/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I can see it now, thanks WoT . 

Looks pretty awesome. I kind of want to do a Silver Skulls army now...

(Note, I also want to do a pre-Heresy Luna Wolves army, an Iron Snakes army, and yeah - lots of stuff ).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I can see it now, thanks WoT .
> 
> Looks pretty awesome. I kind of want to do a Silver Skulls army now...
> 
> (Note, I also want to do a pre-Heresy Luna Wolves army, an Iron Snakes army, and yeah - lots of stuff ).


Thanks 

I'm trying to decide whether I should add more colour to it, like a dark red cloak, or just keep it simple.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd say go for an accent color. Most strong color schemes involve 2 main colors and 1 accent. 

This guy is pretty monochromatic/desaturated another color would probably bring it to life, but I'm not critiquing yet since you aren't done. I'll save revisions for later!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I really want a simple colour to add though, had enough of painting red, white and yellow heh.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I really want a simple colour to add though, had enough of painting red, white and yellow heh.


Shadow Grey might be nice. It's more blue-grey than anything and would give just enough colour without being too glaring in contrast to the rest of the model.

Awesome posing by the way and I particularly like the helmet.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm possibly, I was thinking of maybe purple, since I needa company colour for the rest of the army and this may help it tie in.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Hmm possibly, I was thinking of maybe purple, since I needa company colour for the rest of the army and this may help it tie in.


Ooo purple would be very nice.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't think it will matter all that much what color you pick as long as it is suitably saturated. 

I forget how the codex designations work, but would a chapter master wear a company's colors?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No, but I thought it would just tie it in visually with the rest of the army. He doesn't necessarily have to be the chapter master though either, I'm just using Pedro Kantor's rules atm but he is a chapter master.

According to Sarah the author of Gildar Rift, the Silver Skulls don't go by the codex colours, so I could choose what ever colour, so far the only two given specific colours are Fourth (yellow) and Eighth (Red).

I'd actually prefer it if he was just a Captain tbh, I always feel iffy about saying this is my chapter's chapter master.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the work I've done on the model so far.

http://imageshack.us/g/846/imag0302m.jpg/


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The model is coming through a bit fuzzy compared to the grain of the floor. So take my thoughts with a grain of salt. =/

The purple looks a little light compared to the rest of the model, or could use some shading when you get to it.

The front of the model looks like it still needs something, I can tell there is purple on something but its pretty fuzzy, and a warmer color might be a better contrast.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I'll try and get some better pictures tomorrow, my camera phone just sucks and it's difficult to light it very well, will try to put down something white to help.

I've given the cloak a highlight and a wash of leviathan purple so it should be darker and shaded. The purple on the front is on the cloak tassels. I've painted the broach to and eye lens roughly the same, going from red gore to red to a hint of orange.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It's looking good WoT I like the purple. What have you used to do the braiding and gem?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

For the braid I did adeptus battlegrey with highlight of codex grey, the gem I did the outline in dwarf bronze over scorched brown and the gem is red gore with successive spots of red then fiery orange.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

nice ill keep an eye out for the finished model


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

New pictures, might have messed the cloak up with to much wash.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thinking of maybe using this transfer sheet to do markings on my tanks and company marks. Thinking of painting the squad markings purple to represent the company since Silver Skulls show there squad markings by gems in the eyes of the chapter symbol which I'm also doing.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He's looking good. The wash is too heavy, but it shouldn't be too hard to highlight back up on the 'over-washed' parts of the cloak. Otherwise, I think he's working. 

He might look even better if you pick out some of the rivets on his armor, powerfist, and backpack in bronze, but I don't think he needs much else.

The transfer idea could work pretty well. I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------

